# Gender Scan at 15 weeks!????????



## PixieBaby

I am totally confused! :blush: Everywhere I have been reading says that it is too early to find out the gender of your baby at 15 weeks. Well today, my doctor, did an ultrasound and said that it "might be a boy", however, he was not completely sure. :baby: Although, I can see something very little inbetween the baby's legs, but it looks almost too small to be boy parts...lol, and definitely too big to be a girl. So I wish that he would not have said anything at all about either gender, as now it is driving me crazy :hissy: and I have to wait 4 more weeks for another scan. 

Take a look and see what you think, even though, I know it is probably too early to tell for sure! Thanks Everyone! :hug:
 



Attached Files:







baby1-1.jpg
File size: 88.7 KB
Views: 422


----------



## PrincessSoph

im not sure hun. im sure at this stage a girl can have a swollen labia so it looks bigger than it should but then it could be the lil willy forming. he shouldnt have said anything id be going crazy kinda knowing lol xxx


----------



## Gabrielle

Awe sweetie sorry he didnt give you a definate answer! please go to ingender.com and post your pic they are really good at letting you know! It's not too early to tell thats for sure...but can't be 100%.then again never can.:) It looks like it could be a boy. I don't see the three lines that little girls have. I'd say 60/40 for boy. Please post though it will be interesting to see!:) Good luck


----------



## Gabrielle

Btw.i found out at 13wks with my last two.and they were ALL boy!:) hehe


----------



## mummymadness

I was 15 weeks 6 days :) , And saw for deffinate he was a boy.. Allthow it was a private scan.
I think the scan pic looks like a boy hun, Small yes but still visiable as a boy :) id say 75% boy.
Maybe next scan will confirm it . x .


----------



## loz

they did the same to me at 15+5. said it looked like a boy but not to go buying blue till i got it confirmed at 20 weeks. turned out it was a boy x


----------



## PixieBaby

Thank you ladies! I did as suggested and posted my pic on ingender.com and am awaiting replies on it. It is just so frustrating, as I am a very impatient person and am pretty much to the point of obsessing... AHHH! :hissy: Hoping that it doesn't keep me awake tonight. But yeah, I am trying to stay calm. It doesn't really matter to me if I have a boy or girl, I would just like to know. Again, thank you for the replies! :hug:


----------



## TigerLady

eI found out (unexpectedly) at 12 weeks. We just happened to get a good shot and it was clearly boy. The shape looks the same as your baby's pic, but my boy's parts "stuck out" a bit more. So, I would say 80% boy for you. I would be surprised if you went back and 4 weeks and they decided girl.

Anything before 18 weeks is considered early for determining girl gender for sure because what can look like a girl can turn out to be boy. However, as early as 12 weeks or so, if it really looks like a boy, then boy it is. 

I hope you get the answers from your submitted pic!


----------



## Zoya

15w is not too early to know,it just depends on baby's position......and specially for a boy most of the time they can tell it for sure.
its too annoying to wait for next scan but i hope your result will stay same :happydance:

good luck for your next scan.


----------



## Aidedhoney

Hey, I was told at 13wks mine was a boy...........Only got told due to losing twin girls to (turners syndrome only affects girls) Amnio then confirmed a boy as did subsuquent scans. 
The wait must be a pain good luck


----------



## dizzy duck

They are normally more sure over a boy, it does look like a boy on the scan picture, hope time flies and you can find out for sure, take care :hugs: XX


----------



## Lanyloo

I know someone who was recently told at a 15 week scan she was having a boy, it was then confirmed at her 20 week the baby is in fact a girl!


----------



## Aunty E

We had a gender scan at the weekend at 16+1 where we were told she was a girl. The lovely sonographer explained about the little lines that you get for girls and that you can see the clitoris (apparently it's swollen in utero), and was 95% we were having a little girl. And there was deffo no winkle ;)


----------



## PixieBaby

Thank for the replies! I am trying to not obsess over it today! But relaxation is so hard when you dont know for sure. How do you cope with it? :baby:


----------



## augustbaby09

I know from 13 weeks someone was given a high percentage they were having a girl but that was in one of the 3d/4d scans.

I must say thats a good shot lol it is early but i think i can see my he said maybe a boy - but guess you'll have to wait little bit longer for confirmation. xx


----------



## kaz982

at my 14 week scan the doc said i cant tell u what it is because it has its legs closed maybe well find out next time. im guessing they can get a rough guess at this age although next scan would tell u for sure. its probibly just less accurate at this stage so they dont usually like to say!


----------



## pixie4444

I also had a scan at 14 + 6 days and the doctor said if i had to guess i would say a little boy, and she pointed to a little thing in between its legs and said i think that is a little penis!!!! I too am confused, my picture looked just like yours and I could see something between its legs, but now people are saying they can't tell at this stage, i have to wait 7 weeks for my next scan (i'll be 22 weeks then) so i am going crazy .......:happydance:


----------



## PixieBaby

pixie4444 said:


> I also had a scan at 14 + 6 days and the doctor said if i had to guess i would say a little boy, and she pointed to a little thing in between its legs and said i think that is a little penis!!!! I too am confused, my picture looked just like yours and I could see something between its legs, but now people are saying they can't tell at this stage, i have to wait 7 weeks for my next scan (i'll be 22 weeks then) so i am going crazy .......:happydance:

YAY for the crazy ladies... :happydance::rofl: But luckily, I get to go back in 4 weeks and have a scan at 19 weeks for possible confirmation on boy or change to a girl. I just hate not knowing. 

Thanks to everyone for your input and thoughts! You have been very helpful! :hugs:


----------



## baileysmom85

my friend went for her 12 week scan and the lady doing it said its a girl i have been wrong once in 15 years well she went to a her 20 week US and was told def. a boy...oops! at the same office the lady did the same thing to another friend another oops... maybe she shouldn't be telling girls these things. It will be here before you know it so enjoy the suspense of everyone guessing i know harder said than done... good luck!


----------



## TigerLady

Thought I would post my u/s boy pics so you can compare and maybe decide for yourself. :mrgreen:

These were taken at 12 weeks. We had another u/s at 16 weeks and the doc confirmed boy again. 

It is hard to miss his little boy parts here!


----------



## jbaes25

PixieBaby said:


> I am totally confused! :blush: Everywhere I have been reading says that it is too early to find out the gender of your baby at 15 weeks. Well today, my doctor, did an ultrasound and said that it "might be a boy", however, he was not completely sure. :baby: Although, I can see something very little inbetween the baby's legs, but it looks almost too small to be boy parts...lol, and definitely too big to be a girl. So I wish that he would not have said anything at all about either gender, as now it is driving me crazy :hissy: and I have to wait 4 more weeks for another scan.
> 
> Take a look and see what you think, even though, I know it is probably too early to tell for sure! Thanks Everyone! :hug:

have you found out yet what your having??? from the pic its really hard to tell...


----------



## babycollier4

did you get the scan done? I want to do one but dont know of any local places that do them


----------



## LilOopsy

I had my gender scan at 15+4 and ours is a little girl and I can say... Yours definitely looks more like boy bits :D I'm no expert... But ours didn't have the pokey bit in the middle ;)


----------

